# Coffee



## TheDreamWalker (Oct 19, 2014)

I've seen a lot of posts about DP stating you should cut the coffee/caffiene from your diet. That's interesting to me since coffee seems to be the one thing that helps me feel closest to "normal" when I drink it. Does anyone else feel closer to reality after drinking coffee, or do you generally feel worse?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

When I drink coffee in the morning, it's good. But if I drink caffeine too late in the day I have major trouble getting to sleep.


----------



## AusHusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Gh0sty said:


> When I drink coffee in the morning, it's good. But if I drink caffeine too late in the day I have major trouble getting to sleep.


This ...

I took a pre workout first time ever before gym at night, i couldnt sleep till 3 in the morning and that whole time i was so scared, panicing and just felt soo sick, never again. The next morning my dp was off the roof but i settled down later in the day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2014)

This episode of Depersonalization was caused by an energy drink for me. I don't drink any caffeine now.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

A little caffine dosen't bother me at all, but a cup of coffee makes me anxious and jittery


----------



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

TheDreamWalker said:


> I've seen a lot of posts about DP stating you should cut the coffee/caffiene from your diet. That's interesting to me since coffee seems to be the one thing that helps me feel closest to "normal" when I drink it. Does anyone else feel closer to reality after drinking coffee, or do you generally feel worse?


I agree, after a cup of coffee I feel better (just like you I guess). Anyway I don't drink much coffee, just one cup a day on working days.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

sometimes it doesn't make me feel any worse, most of the time it does.. think I've raised too much stigma around it being something that i know i shouldn't drink with high anxiety so when i do drink it, i probably cause those shitty effects to myself


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with the above sentiments. Coffee in the morning and then maybe one after lunch, but more than that, and I'm way too anxious, and the DP feelings get more pronounced. Everyone's tolerance to caffeine is different, as is their reaction to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

sebastian said:


> I agree with the above sentiments. Coffee in the morning and then maybe one after lunch, but more than that, and I'm way too anxious, and the DP feelings get more pronounced. Everyone's tolerance to caffeine is different, as is their reaction to it.


Off-topic, but long time no see. Hope you're well.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Selig. Good to see you too!


----------

